# Videos auf Buffed.de



## Dakia (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich dezente Probleme mir die Videos auf Buffed in HD anzusehen.
5 sec. Video ziehen 20 sec. Ladepause nach sich. Vor ein paar Wochen waren HD-Videos auf Buffed noch kein problem.

Meine 6 Mbit-Leitung ist jetzt zwar nicht der Hitt, aber 720p Videos laufen normalerweise ohne Ladepausen. Was auf anderen Videoportalenauch immer noch problemlos funktioniert.

Vieleicht kann ja einer der Technikverantwortlichen von Buffed was dazu sagen.


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich bezweifle dass das an buffed liegt, ich habe das Problem da nicht.
Die meisten Videos werden auch auf dem buffed Youtube kanal gepostet, ev. hilft Dir das ja.

Ich habe z.B. eher das Problem bei Youtube und das liegt an der lieben Drosselkom


----------



## Grushdak (5. Oktober 2013)

Argh, zum Glück war es noch kopierbar.
Sagt doch, wenn ihr gerade ein Topic verschiebt während ich schreibe 
---------------------------------------

Ich musste meinen PC gestern erst wieder neu aufsetzen.

Gleich danach hatte ich hier auch Hänger bei Videos.
Nach dem fertigen Einrichten (Treiber, Updates, Cleanen & Defragmentieren des PCs) klappte wieder alles wunderbar.

und Trosselkom?
Meinst Du damit Telekom?

Daran liegt das ganz bestimmt nicht.

1. ist die Drosselung noch gar nicht Beschlussache (dieses Vorhaben wurde vor kurzem sogar im EU Parlament abgeschmettert, dieses Vorhaben (wenn ich mich nicht irre))
2. würde die mich gar nicht treffen (Ururkunde und lange nicht beim geplanten Limit angekommen.
3. Gab es dieses Nachladen bei yt schon lange, bevor überhaupt das Wort Drosselung in den Mund genommen wurde.
4. Habe ich seit längerer Zeit immer wieder mal Lags auf yt.

Ich denke, das liegt eher an den bereits teilweise überstrapazierten Servern bei youtube.
Ich merke das immer wieder regelmäßig zu bestimmten Zeiten.
Kein Wunder, bei dem imo ****, der da mittlerweile hochgeladen wird.


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> und Trosselkom?
> Meinst Du damit Telekom?
> 
> Daran liegt das ganz bestimmt nicht.



http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/telekom-aeussert-sich-zu-youtube-ladezeiten/


----------

